# Burro's



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/deer-hunting/articlecontent/11/2011/3012/texas-is-shooting-donkeys-stirring-burro-backlash

I'll have mine with toasted with guacamole por favor !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Shoot all of them, nasty little sods!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The part where they screwed up is telling everyone. Everyone wants attention nowadays. SSS


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

With millions of hogs running rampant through out so many of your states and it took so many years with so many complaints from everyone before they realized that Maybe we have a problem But yet they jump all over a few wild burros-- go figure!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with you Rick. I don't agree with the burro's demise but will leave that alone. Our country is so backward anymore it's not even funny.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Shoot all of them, nasty little sods!


I just think it is too funny to read your comment and then look at your picture of pretty flowers above your screen name.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> I just think it is too funny to read your comment and then look at your picture of pretty flowers above your screen name.


Think about the type of flowers and the time of year Jason!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Think about the type of flowers and the time of year Jason!


Mattuk, it was funny becuase you have this nice peaceful picture and then you say Shoot them all. I just got a chuckle out of it. that is all.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We have quite a few burros roaming around about 20 miles from here. They were transplanted from the canyon , the offspring of those left by miners and transporters of years gone by.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Mattuk, it was funny becuase you have this nice peaceful picture and then you say Shoot them all. I just got a chuckle out of it. that is all.


 I know what your saying buddy, there's no problem!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

When I was in scouts and we went to Philmont Scout Ranch, we used burrows for carrying some of our stuff and that was interesting. Don't take it as to mean that I think that there should not be any controls on the population by hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They're great pack animals for sure, Go to the Grand Canyon and you can ride them to the bottom.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here I thought those burros were like having your dinner with you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't follow


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Brian explain it to him.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Here I thought those burros were like having your dinner with you.


It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes Brian... explain it to me please !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

He thought it read burrito......


----------

